# Error code p2187 too lean at idle



## cool_zu (Apr 15, 2005)

I am getting a CEL and the error code is p2187 engine too lean at idle. I have been reading around to try and find the issue, some seem to say PCV could be the issue. I have also read a test would be try and remove the oil cap while car is idling. I did this test and the oil cap was difficult to remove and the idle got really rough once removed. Does this mean my PCV is bad? Any other ideas before I go to the dealer?

Thanks


----------



## cool_zu (Apr 15, 2005)

Car is 100% stock.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

From your explanation it sounds like pcv its bad.by having hard time to remove oil cup while in idle that means that there is air pressure inside the engine which pcv removes it and put it back again through manifold so my guess its the pcv not suck in up the vapor oil.


----------



## cool_zu (Apr 15, 2005)

thanks for the reply, the thing is I see conflicting information information and am not sure what is correct. I saw this info on another site.

"
When oil caps is removed at idle

PCV good - if the car begins to idle rough 

PCV bad - idle remains the same

"

"If the breather valve is faulty, full engine vacuum is typically found when removing the oil cap at idle." --what is breather valve? When oil cap was removed I could hear suction.


My idle got very rough.

Do you know of any other tests I can do to confirm PCV is bad?

Also I heard that the PCV had an extended warranty, anyone know anything about that?

Thanks again......:beer:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

It might be manifold too.do u have a scan tool vcds?what car year and model?


----------



## cool_zu (Apr 15, 2005)

I don't have have vagcom, just a simple code reader. Car is 2010 GTI, all stock. Car seems to run fine, a very slight rough idle once in a while but not very noticeable and does not happen all the time.


Thanks for the information so far.....


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

I found this thread might be helpfull.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4714092-Error-CODE-P2187-P2189-NEED-HELP


----------



## cool_zu (Apr 15, 2005)

Yeah I have read that and I guess I could consider changing my fuel filter...thanks again.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Try the easy steps first


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

I don't think a clogged fuel filter is the cause of the Lean at idle DTC. More likely a vacuum leak, which really only effects the air-fuel ratio at idle conditions.

To see if the PCV valve/regulator is the cause of the Lean DTC :
Try this:
1) Remove the plastic top-engine cover (Pull straight up). The PCV valve/regulator is the black plastic hockey-puck looking thing mounted to the top of the metal valve cover.
2) AT the intake manifold, squeeze together the two plastic clips on the end of the black plastic "S" shaped hose (has a foam sleeve on it) that connects the PCV valve to the black plastic intake manifold. Let this hoes end dangle free.
3) Get a rubber cap and a hose-clamp that will fit the now-exposed nipple on the intake manifold (find at an Auto Parts store, or Home Depot, or Lowes). Seal the nipple with the cap and hose clamp, don't overtighten (plastic)
4) Clear the DTC codes.
5) start the engine, see if the code comes back. You can drive around a little with the hose off...it's just like a VTA (vent to atmosphere) PCV modification). You might get some oil mist and water drops out of the end of the open hose.
6) If the Lean code does not come back, the PCV valve/regulator is defective, replace it.

Another way to troubleshoot :
1) Pull out the dipstick and get a vacuum guage hooked-up to the top of the dipstick tube. Might need to kludge together some different sized vinyl or rubber hose pieces to adapt the diameter of the dipstick tube to the smaller diameter of the vacuum guage nipple.
2) Start the engine, let it idle. If the vacuum gauge reads more (more negative) than about 1 inch Hg of vacuum, your PCV valve regulator is defective, replace it. There have been instances where the rubber diaphragm (under the round cover) tears, which then allows full manifold vacuum in the crankcase, which pulls in more than the usual amount of unmetered air ( causes lean condition).

From other posts, I also think that a leaky enough rear main crankshaft seal can admit enough air into the crankcase, thru the PCV system, to cause a lean idle DTC. (and an oil leak too).
read this : http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5924997-TFSI-oil-leak


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

cool_zu said:


> I am getting a CEL and the error code is p2187 engine too lean at idle. I have been reading around to try and find the issue, some seem to say PCV could be the issue. I have also read a test would be try and remove the oil cap while car is idling. I did this test and the oil cap was difficult to remove and the idle got really rough once removed. Does this mean my PCV is bad? Any other ideas before I go to the dealer?
> 
> Thanks


Sorry for bring up an old thread but I recently started having this issue. Were you able to resolve this problem? Coincidentally, this occurred shortly after I changed my air filter. The CEL comes and goes and I'm trying to do what I can before taking it to the dealership.

So far, I've:
-Assured the airbox was seated
-Checked for leaks (as best as I could)
-Cleaned MAF


----------



## muratkh (Sep 5, 2015)

*Fix*



cool_zu said:


> I am getting a CEL and the error code is p2187 engine too lean at idle. I have been reading around to try and find the issue, some seem to say PCV could be the issue. I have also read a test would be try and remove the oil cap while car is idling. I did this test and the oil cap was difficult to remove and the idle got really rough once removed. Does this mean my PCV is bad? Any other ideas before I go to the dealer?
> 
> Thanks


Your problem is your PCV Valve I recently had the same issue. Its been acting since winter time but never gave me a check engine light. Finally it gave me the same code P2187 and i waited couple days. Couple days later it started to have hiccups and occasionally rpm will raise and go back to below 1. I searched online and changed the PCV valve, now it starts and runs better then brand new. Hopefully this answer helps everyone. I bought it on Ebay which the seller was selling genuine vw part for $78. Dealer has it for $200 if you don't want to wait and waste your money. Good Luck!


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Be careful...sometimes the cheaper Ebay PCV units are older revisions of the part. This part has been revised a number of times, to fix some design issues....like failing diaphrams and check-valves....buying one at full-ripoff-prices from a VW dealer will get you the latest revision of the part.


----------

